
Bitrise launches ASMR video tutorial series (YouTube playlist) - thebtrtm
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbKJc0NMPDrCv91fpEy_sOWzPhKzgYUuQ
======
moneytide1
The high frequencies of a whisper makes it ironically louder and more piercing
than speaking with at least a little vocal cord vibration... especially with
amplification. I was trying to listen on phone speakers so I'm likely not
realizing the intended effect.

Seems like the ASMR relaxing tone could be achieved by speaking at a gentle
pace, but delivering a wider arrange of frequencies with throat muscles
instead of exclusively breath.

~~~
dx87
Yeah, in the military they told us that if you are trying to hide, whispering
is louder and easier to distinguish than regular speech. What they recommended
was exhaling until you didn't have much air in your lungs, then talking
normally.

------
thebtrtm
Some background info: [https://blog.bitrise.io/asmr-mobile-technology-video-
tutoria...](https://blog.bitrise.io/asmr-mobile-technology-video-tutorials)

------
RichardHeart
I think the venn diagram sold me on the April foolsiness.

